# This is unreal!!!!!!!!!



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

http://www.ajc.com/news/content/news/stories/2008/03/12/dogsseized_0312.html


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

I can't even begin to imagine 800 dogs in one place.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So you think 800 dogs in one triple wide is a little much??


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

wow, 800 dogs that is unreal







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

In a trailer?? That is so sad.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> So you think 800 dogs in one triple wide is a little much??


I am thinking 800 dogs in 80 triple wides is a little much!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How very sad.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Yikes! You hear of cats resulting in hoarding behavior, but I don't think I've heard of dogs before...

P.S. - i'm slightly overwhelmed cleaning up after 2 -- imagine 400 times that!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

OM F'ing G...Just heard this on the news! I am just beside myself...I guess we'll be getting a ton of little ones in our group soon!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

HOLY SHIITAKE MUSHROOMS!!!! 800 lil ones, + 80 something parrots!!!! Totally blows the mind!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

wow....that's effed up!


----------



## origin8or (Sep 7, 2007)

Well at least they were small dogs  


Seriously though, what a shame.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't even begin to wrap my head around that.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

That is just so sad those poor dogs.

Maggie


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> Yikes! You hear of cats resulting in hoarding behavior, but I don't think I've heard of dogs before...
> 
> P.S. - i'm slightly overwhelmed cleaning up after 2 -- imagine 400 times that!


somehow I don't think they cleaned up after them?


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

and i thought having four dogs in a large type home was insane.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

To update, quite alot of these dogs have been brought to the Phx HS today and the plea went out for foster homes and adoptions. I will update as they do on these kids!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Poor pups! I even read about that here!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Poor dogs- I do hope they can be re homed.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I don't know how they afford to feed them. Holy Moly


----------

